# Alligator



## Cliffdog (Dec 30, 2010)

Would you feed alligator meat? I love to eat it myself and was thinking about feeding some to my dog next alligator season.


----------



## Scarlett_O' (May 19, 2011)

I would yes! I mean...like you said, I love to eat it!LOL Its good...Ill bet my babies would love it as much as I do!:wink:


----------



## Cliffdog (Dec 30, 2010)

I like alligator a lot, I bet they would. I just know some folks here have a "no feeding carnivores" rule, I wondered if alligator applied.


----------



## DoglovingSenior (Jun 26, 2011)

I'm thinking of the carnivores that are mammals. When I made the comment about cannibalism.  Alligators would not cause me to hesitate, not even 1 second! Never had alligator but I am going to "assume" that it is a lot like croc? That kind of reminded me of the gristley parts of a pig.


----------



## Scarlett_O' (May 19, 2011)

Ya....I will be generally sticking with the no carnivores thing as well, I wont have my dogs and cats eating other canine, feline, etc.....but Gator...well its just too good...if I get the chance Im sure Ill give some to everyone!LOL


----------



## Cliffdog (Dec 30, 2010)

The only problem I would have with gator is... the will power to save some for the dogs. Lol. I've never had croc but good gator tastes like the best chicken you ever had that just melts in your mouth.


----------



## Scarlett_O' (May 19, 2011)

Cliffdog said:


> The only problem I would have with gator is... *the will power to save some for the dogs.* Lol. I've never had croc but good gator tastes like the best chicken you ever had that just melts in your mouth.


Yep agreed!!:biggrin: :thumb: And snapping turtle!! YUUUM!!!!


----------



## xellil (Apr 4, 2011)

Maybe that rule just applies to mammalian carnivores.


----------



## Cliffdog (Dec 30, 2010)

xellil said:


> Maybe that rule just applies to mammalian carnivores.


Yeah, I was thinking it might.

Lol, never had turtle!


----------



## Caty M (Aug 13, 2010)

Is it cheap meat? Eating alligator is so foreign to me in Canada LOL. What does it taste like???? Can you hunt them? If they are common it'd be a great source of free meat for them haha.


----------



## Dude and Bucks Mamma (May 14, 2011)

Scarlett_O' said:


> Yep agreed!!:biggrin: :thumb: And snapping turtle!! YUUUM!!!!


I've heard snapping turtle tastes... swampy. 

Mmmm, nothing like getting up in the morning and getting on DFC only to find yourself hungry for gator. I have personally never had it. Anyone know where to get some here in WA? Hahaha. Seriously...


----------



## Cliffdog (Dec 30, 2010)

Eh, it isn't cheap, it can be about $8/lb where I live, right near prime gator farming territory. I imagine it's more expensive in other places. But you can hunt it, yeah. It's not easy to hunt, requires some muscle and elbow grease, but a lot of the meat gets tossed (only the tail, legs, and ribs get eaten by people, the rest goes back to the gators usually) so if you could find someone who hunts it you could probably get some meat cheap during the hunting season.


----------



## Cliffdog (Dec 30, 2010)

Dude and Bucks Mamma said:


> I've heard snapping turtle tastes... swampy.
> 
> Mmmm, nothing like getting up in the morning and getting on DFC only to find yourself hungry for gator. I have personally never had it. Anyone know where to get some here in WA? Hahaha. Seriously...


You can order it online. :lol: I bet WA has a gator farm or two!


----------



## Scarlett_O' (May 19, 2011)

Dude and Bucks Mamma said:


> I've heard snapping turtle tastes... swampy.
> 
> Mmmm, nothing like getting up in the morning and getting on DFC only to find yourself hungry for gator. I have personally never had it. Anyone know where to get some here in WA? Hahaha. Seriously...


Hmmm...we killed 3 on our own, and I dont know how many I had between Louisiana and Florida...but Ive never had swampy snapping turtle!:wink: But then again I like snake, gator, and turtle....so maybe I just have strange taste!LOL :lol:


----------



## Rodeo (Sep 11, 2011)

Well, now I know what I'm having for dinner tomorrow... maybe I'll share with Rodeo haha.


----------



## Scarlett_O' (May 19, 2011)

Rodeo said:


> Well, now I know what I'm having for dinner tomorrow... maybe I'll share with Rodeo haha.


Lucky #^[email protected]#!!:tongue1:

Tell Rodeo I said that she is one too!!HAHAHAHA


----------



## Rodeo (Sep 11, 2011)

Scarlett_O' said:


> Lucky #^[email protected]#!!:tongue1:
> 
> Tell Rodeo I said that she is one too!!HAHAHAHA


Rodeo says:










Just for you haha. And FYI I used a salmon "BB wilderness" treat for bribery to get that picture... and now I smell like fish -.-


----------



## Scarlett_O' (May 19, 2011)

Rodeo said:


> Rodeo says:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


DAAAAWWWWWW!!!

See....how could you ever doubt the BC part!!HAHAHA...and yes the BB fishy treats are DEFINITELY FISHY!!!LOL


----------



## Rodeo (Sep 11, 2011)

Scarlett_O' said:


> DAAAAWWWWWW!!!
> 
> See....how could you ever doubt the BC part!!HAHAHA...and yes the BB fishy treats are DEFINITELY FISHY!!!LOL


No idea what you are talking about.. BC in that dog? Pshhhh  That LOOK convinced me to break out another fishy treat though.

We will remember you when eating our gator tomorrow


----------



## Dude and Bucks Mamma (May 14, 2011)

I'd be willing to pay $8/lb for gator. It's better than some fish prices. It's worth it for a "special" meal. Haha. For those of you who have had it: What's the best way to cook it?


----------



## SerenityFL (Sep 28, 2010)

Cliffdog said:


> Would you feed alligator meat? I love to eat it myself and was thinking about feeding some to my dog next alligator season.


No. I would not. But that's not because of anything logical...it's just because I used to work around them. Alligator meat is fricken expensive as well, I'd rather spend that money buying them some variety of other meats.


----------



## SerenityFL (Sep 28, 2010)

Cliffdog said:


> Eh, it isn't cheap, it can be about $8/lb where I live, right near prime gator farming territory. I imagine it's more expensive in other places. But you can hunt it, yeah. It's not easy to hunt, requires some muscle and elbow grease, but a lot of the meat gets tossed (only the tail, legs, and ribs get eaten by people, the rest goes back to the gators usually) so if you could find someone who hunts it you could probably get some meat cheap during the hunting season.


The chances of anyone who is ALLOWED to hunt gator giving away their meat is slim to none. It's not like finding someone who hunts deer. Your best bet is to buy it because the ones who win the "lottery" to hunt are not so inclined to share. 

Most of the meat does not get tossed by those who are doing this legit. The bulk of the meat that can be eaten is found in the tail and what you buy is more than likely from the tail but the entire alligator can be used. Again, those who are doing this legit, they don't waste.


----------



## swolek (Mar 31, 2011)

It's so expensive here it would never, ever be worth it. A friend got some from the local butcher and said it was $49.95/lb!


----------



## SerenityFL (Sep 28, 2010)

swolek said:


> It's so expensive here it would never, ever be worth it. A friend got some from the local butcher and said it was $49.95/lb!


That is way over priced. Where I used to work, (surrounded by gators, that was the whole point of the job), we did sell some for $11 a pound. But, we got all of ours from Louisiana. Gators in FL are protected. It's not that easy to win the "lottery" to obtain a license to hunt them.


----------



## swolek (Mar 31, 2011)

SerenityFL said:


> That is way over priced. Where I used to work, (surrounded by gators, that was the whole point of the job), we did sell some for $11 a pound. But, we got all of ours from Louisiana. Gators in FL are protected. It's not that easy to win the "lottery" to obtain a license to hunt them.


I'm in NY so no gators here at all. I'm guessing that's why it's expensive...it has to be special ordered. No one really eats it here.

At least I can get cheap goat meat!


----------



## Rodeo (Sep 11, 2011)

I just paid about $7.50 for a pound of gator meat. Too pricey for dog food but I'm sure I'll hand them a couple pieces.


----------



## Slayer Girl (Sep 8, 2011)

Ok..leave it to the newly immigrated one....PEOPLE EAT ALLIGATOR??? Like..the big lizard kind???? on a plate....for dinner??


----------



## xellil (Apr 4, 2011)

Believe me, for those of us who aren't from Florida or Louisiana, alligator is alot better than crawdads. I bet dogs would love crawdads.


----------



## Slayer Girl (Sep 8, 2011)

People eat crawdads???? Ok.. in Canada we generally stick to beef,chicken,turkey....pork and basic fish. Lol i spose though..crawdad are like little lobsters....Alligator though???? really?  that sounds cool i want to try it.


----------



## xellil (Apr 4, 2011)

To me, eating crawdads is like working three hours for a dollar. Lots of effort, little reward.


----------



## Scarlett_O' (May 19, 2011)

Crawdads are YUMMY...and yes, Alligator, turtle, snake, crawdads, etc!!:wink: :biggrin:


----------



## Rodeo (Sep 11, 2011)

Slayer Girl said:


> Ok..leave it to the newly immigrated one....PEOPLE EAT ALLIGATOR??? Like..the big lizard kind???? on a plate....for dinner??


My dinner tonight:










Fried gator. Love me some crawdads too...

I should probably mention that I live in Florida and my dads side of the family is from Louisiana... haha


----------



## Scarlett_O' (May 19, 2011)

Rodeo said:


> My dinner tonight:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


OMG...you m'lady are EVIL!!!!!:tongue:

and I might also add that I have lived the most of my life in the South...from Florida, Louisiana, S/N Carolina, The Virginians, Georgia...and probably more that Im forgetting!!:lol: LOL


----------



## Rodeo (Sep 11, 2011)

Scarlett_O' said:


> OMG...you m'lady are EVIL!!!!!:tongue:
> 
> and I might also add that I have lived the most of my life in the South...from Florida, Louisiana, S/N Carolina, The Virginians, Georgia...and probably more that Im forgetting!!:lol: LOL


Well darlin' I LOVE to cook so just move closer and I'll invite everyone over for dinner!  You can help me raise the hens and bunnies haha. 

The gator was AMAZING by the way. That was the first time I'd actually cooked it myself eace:


----------



## Slayer Girl (Sep 8, 2011)

I doesnt look too bad..I couldn't eat it on my diet...but It looks pretty good actually. ...and did someone say snake and turtle as well. I know I sound dumb..but wow..that is so neat! how on earth do you eat turtle?? its all shelled in. As for snakes...what about if they ate something...who wants to clean a dead rodent out of thier dinner??


----------



## Scarlett_O' (May 19, 2011)

Rodeo said:


> Well darlin' I LOVE to cook so just move closer and I'll invite everyone over for dinner!  You can help me raise the hens and bunnies haha.
> 
> The gator was AMAZING by the way. That was the first time I'd actually cooked it myself eace:


DEAL!!LOL (And it IS getting close to winter....so hey down south doesnt sound so bad!!LOL)
And yes, I can help with raising....and Ill slaughter too!!:thumb:



Slayer Girl said:


> I doesnt look too bad..I couldn't eat it on my diet...but It looks pretty good actually. ...and did someone say snake and turtle as well. I know I sound dumb..but wow..that is so neat! how on earth do you eat turtle?? its all shelled in. As for snakes...what about if they ate something...who wants to clean a dead rodent out of thier dinner??


Yep, Ive eaten it all!:wink: With turtle you de-shell it(or how ever that would be put!LOL) and then just cook it up...my dad use to make is on the BBQ...and same for snake...and its not that big of a thing if they ate...I mean there is that chance with any animal!:wink:


----------



## xellil (Apr 4, 2011)

Being from Texas, I have eaten quite a bit of snake. You don't eat the innards! And also alot of mountain oysters, or calf testicles. Those are quite tasty also - so I guess wherever we are from, we eat what is weird to other people.

Except for here in Indiana, where I live now. I haven't really figured out anything that is regional food, except sweet corn.


----------



## Scarlett_O' (May 19, 2011)

xellil said:


> Being from Texas, I have eaten quite a bit of snake. You don't eat the innards! And also alot of mountain oysters, or calf testicles. Those are quite tasty also - so I guess wherever we are from, we eat what is weird to other people..
> 
> Except for here in Indiana, where I live now. I haven't really figured out anything that is regional food, except sweet corn.



OHHH.....yes, Mountain oysters are also quite tasty!!:thumb:
and HAHAHAHAHA......thats cause that IS the regional food!!:tongue1:


----------



## Slayer Girl (Sep 8, 2011)

That is so Neat!!....isnt most the snake innards?? lol Man...I now need to try snake,gator and turtle.
You can keep the testicles.


----------



## Rodeo (Sep 11, 2011)

Y'all are making me hungry!!! Ugh. 



Scarlett_O' said:


> DEAL!!LOL (And it IS getting close to winter....so hey down south doesnt sound so bad!!LOL)
> And yes, I can help with raising....and Ill slaughter too!!:thumb:


Yes! You slaughter and I'll clean haha. I can skin and pluck but I'm bad about killing animals unless I get to use a gun haha. Oh and I wanna tan the bunny hides!


----------

